# Variador de frecuencia regenerativo



## janemeto (Mar 3, 2010)

Hola amigos, ante todo muchas gracias por su constante apoyo. La presente es para solicitar informacion respecto a cuanta energia es capaz de regenerar un variador de frecuencia regenerativo, puesto que siempre que busco esta caracteristica en todos los manuales de los diferentes proveedores (p.e: Abb, danfoss, siemens, etc) solo hablan de parametros de instalacion y de consumo por ejemplo (la imagen la adjunto para que vean un resumen de las caracteristicas de un variador regenerativo)

mas no hablan de cuanta energia son capaces de regenerar ni como es el proceso interno del variador para regenerar y filtrar esa energia.

Si alguien conoce sobre el tema por favor orientenme. Estoy trabajando en mi tesis, pero la tengo super complicada.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 3, 2010)

janemeto dijo:


> ...mas no hablan de cuanta energia son capaces de regenerar ni como es el proceso interno del variador para regenerar y filtrar esa energia.


No hablan de cuanta energia regeneran porque eso *no depende del variador* sino del momento de inercia del conjunto motor+carga.
Si el conjunto tiene un momento de inercia J (generalmente desconocido) y esta girando a velocidad angular w --> *La energia que devolvera a linea al detenerlo* sera 1/2 * J * w^2  menos todas las perdidas (generalmente mas desconocidas)

Y dificilmente alguno hable de la eficiencia, porque no se hacen regenerativos para ahorrar energia sino para no disipar energia en una resistencia de frenado. Que en motores grandes es de unos cuantos kilowatts y tamaño generoso.


El proceso de frenado regenerativo consiste en hacer trabajar al motor como generador asincronico. 
Se tienen dos puentes H trifasico, uno es el excita al motor y el otro conmuta astutamente de manera de ir inyectando corriente a linea con la fase correcta.


----------



## janemeto (Mar 3, 2010)

muchisimas gracias por tu respuesta, si sabia que este valor de regeneracion dependia de las variables que describes, yo tengo una cinta transportadora declinada, la cual al transportar piedra y sobrepasar las 100ton/hora hace que el motor se comporte como generador, la cuestion es que actualmente esta cinta trabaja con un variador con frenado dinamico, en el cual la energia de regeneracion se disipa en las resistencias de frenado.

lo que pretendo es sustituir este variador por otro regenerativo que cumpla con las mismas necesidades de arranque, velocidad nominal y frenado que el variador anterior. la duda es, si la energia que se disipa en estas resistencias de frenado seria exactamente la misma que regeneraria el variador nuevo, o si es solo una porcion de esa energia.

y como puedo estimar esa energia de regeneracion? donde puedo encontrar informacion respectiva.

de nuevo muchisimas gracias por tu respuesta. me permitio volver a orientarme en las busquedas que estoy haciendo...


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 3, 2010)

La energia a linea va a ser practicamente la misma que estas disipando en la resistencia porque las perdidas de los IGBTs y la propia linea son bajas.

Si tenes acceso a la resistencia de frenado, medile la tension en bornes y saca cuanto esta disipando.
Como la tension en la resistencia son pulsos rectangulares, trata de conseguirte un tester que sea "True RMS". 
Si medis con un tester comun vas a tener error, que aumenta cuanto mas corto sea el pulso. Aunque para hacer *una estimacion gruesa* puede servir.


----------

